# The Final Decision? CIP?



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Sooooooo.... Today, the decision is supposed to be out by LHC. Any ****in idea what's the decision? I think its pretty clear about SAT2. The main question, now , is about the CIP. Will CIP be implemented? What was the decision?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Shady said:


> Sooooooo.... Today, the decision is supposed to be out by LHC. Any ****in idea what's the decision? I think its pretty clear about SAT2. The main question, now , is about the CIP. Will CIP be implemented? What was the decision?


It's already pretty clear that it won't be implemented this year.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> It's already pretty clear that it won't be implemented this year.


 Bruh, WHAT WAS THE DECISION?


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Shady said:


> Bruh, WHAT WAS THE DECISION?


Decisions are pending till Friday now.
UHS lists have been withheld.
We are stuck again.
Source: one of the parents present at the court.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

What the actual FUUQQ!!!!
Can't they just quit playing with our futures and just announce the damn decision!!


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Shady said:


> What the actual FUUQQ!!!!
> Can't they just quit playing with our futures and just announce the damn decision!!


apparently they are treating us just like jokes.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/EtestAndAd...0277547793685/719865741501529/?type=3&theater

Allah karey Qiyamat se pehley decide karlein karna kya hey ._.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

This SUCKS. They dont want us to become doctors they want us to become MENTAL PATIENTS. UGH


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Shady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruh, WHAT WAS THE DECISION?
> ...


Hey I JUST heard that they're putting up the lists tomorrow. Are you sure about this?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Today i went to the Lmdc 
They said that there was a headquarter meeting according to it the cip is relaxed for this year


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

But no official word is out yet. I think if they try to implement it, it will be hell. And pretty hard too. Refunds and all that isn't that easy. PMDC just isn't backing down and I really wish they do.


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

The CM is insisting on the central induction policy time & again,that is why the court was unable to give a final verdict today. It is highly unlikely that the court will go against the government. 
Source: City 42's reporter who was present at the hearing

Lets just hope and pray that the judge makes a decision in our favour..i am freaking out


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

123sana said:


> The CM is insisting on the central induction policy time & again,that is why the court was unable to give a final verdict today. It is highly unlikely that the court will go against the government.
> Source: City 42's reporter who was present at the hearing
> 
> Lets just hope and pray that the judge makes a decision in our favour..i am freaking out


Lets hope Judge saahib do his work i.e Justice. Whatever is right should happen. But it should happen quickly because GOD DAMN IM FREAKING OUT WAITING FOR THE ****ING DECISION!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

From what I think, they can't implement the policy. They will be asking for it otherwise. 
I think the discussion was related to whether the policy be implemented from even next year or not


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

PMDC asked private colleges to write on affidavit that they will not challenge implementation of CIP for next year and then PMDC would relax the policy for this year 
To which the private colleges refused , so i am pretty sure the case is against PMDC at this point or they wouldn't have offered this deal , so take classes if the college has invited you , i have been going to IMC , Faisalabad for 14 days now , and they are confident that the CIP will not be implemented at all , or they wouldn't have rejected this deal


----------

